# [Italian NR] Pyraminx avg 5.37 & [Former Italian NR] 3.66 single Jacopo Melchiorrii



## j4ckcube (Oct 4, 2011)

average of 5.37 sec by jacopo melchiorri
NR single 3.66 sec


----------



## Brunito (Oct 4, 2011)

nice  btw have u got the first scramble that was so easy  no tips  and i also saw a good edge


----------

